# carbs for 510



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm looking to get to modifying my engine in a few months and want to know what carb setup is best for both increased performance, reliability, and longterm potential for my engine as it increases in power and possibly size. It's currently a stock 72 510 L16 that runs a little rough. What mods are recommended to start off this project? I'm looking to build this sucker eventually, but just want to drive it a bit while I save up money for the build. Any help would be great.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

A cheap and easy upgrade is the weber 32/36, or you could spend more and get side draughts.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

hedcase510 said:


> I'm looking to get to modifying my engine in a few months and want to know what carb setup is best for both increased performance, reliability, and longterm potential for my engine as it increases in power and possibly size. It's currently a stock 72 510 L16 that runs a little rough. What mods are recommended to start off this project? I'm looking to build this sucker eventually, but just want to drive it a bit while I save up money for the build. Any help would be great.


I have had a Weber 32/36 and dual Weber 40DCOE's. The 32/36 was a good setup. It didn't like it when I took dips REALLY FAST, it would hicup for just a second. I eventualy broke the rear window latch's doing it so it was kinda fast. The 40's were a little big for the car. I had a 1.7 (overbore 1.6). I would consider a single 40 dcoe if you can get that type of kit. I saw that setup on a race car/daily driver and it was nice.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

in the next couple weeks, i'm switching over to propane and i'll have a weber dfav 32/36 and a whole bunch of jets i don't need anymore.


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> in the next couple weeks, i'm switching over to propane and i'll have a weber dfav 32/36 and a whole bunch of jets i don't need anymore.


 Yeah, keep me posted, I'm gonna do a little research and figure out what is best for me, but definetley interested! :thumbup:


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

What is the advantage to upgrading to the 32/36 over stock? I just looked in the records for my car and the Carburetor was serviced about 3000 miles ago and replaced just before that. It's been running rough at low revs and requires some extra acceleration to get moving. Should I hold out and go with side draughts? If so which ones are the best?

Lots of questions, I know, but I want to learn as much as possible before I dive in and get to work. :cheers:


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm Well I'm thinking of going with the weber dcoe 45 sidedraft carbs for my l16 with a ported out head its about 1,300 for the whole kit.

just the carb kit not with the head...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hedcase510 said:


> What is the advantage to upgrading to the 32/36 over stock? I just looked in the records for my car and the Carburetor was serviced about 3000 miles ago and replaced just before that. It's been running rough at low revs and requires some extra acceleration to get moving. Should I hold out and go with side draughts? If so which ones are the best?
> 
> Lots of questions, I know, but I want to learn as much as possible before I dive in and get to work. :cheers:



the 32/36 is a carb suited to motors up to 2.2 liters ( maybe bigger ) which is easy to work on and jets and parts are still available. 

You're having issues with running rough, you might have other problems or a vacuum leak.

I like the 32/36 as a replacement for the stock carb.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

wicked510 said:


> Hmmm Well I'm thinking of going with the weber dcoe 45 sidedraft carbs for my l16 with a ported out head its about 1,300 for the whole kit.
> 
> just the carb kit not with the head...


Thats a lot of carb for a small engine. 

The 32/36 was a flawless dailydriver carb. Dual carbs sound soo good but are a PITA. Do they even make a single dcoe kit any more?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

You should try to buy a used weber from somebody starting off. Should be able to find one for about 200-300 bucks depending. I got mine for free in a trade and havent even put it on yet since my truck runs so smooth. I think you may have some other issues going on for sure.

Better yet if your still not sure about things buy a remanufactured one at the parts store just a tad over $100 bucks. That will give you lots of time to do some more research and work out your bugs.


----------



## 06xtrail (Oct 18, 2005)

Have you thought about a FI system? My good friend in Vancouver is a machinist and used to have molds for a FI system based on a dual sidedraft carb setup. Pretty cool actually.
Works very well and very reliable
(owned several 510's)
Mark


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

06xtrail said:


> Have you thought about a FI system? My good friend in Vancouver is a machinist and used to have molds for a FI system based on a dual sidedraft carb setup. Pretty cool actually.
> Works very well and very reliable
> (owned several 510's)
> Mark


Yes, and I think that with a recent influx of money my way, my project may be getting an SR20DET swap in the next year or so. I wanted to have a carbed motor in there, but my gut tells me to go with the SR for a fast/reliable motor with FI if I can afford to do so. We'll see though!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> the 32/36 is a carb suited to motors up to 2.2 liters ( maybe bigger ) which is easy to work on and jets and parts are still available.
> 
> You're having issues with running rough, you might have other problems or a vacuum leak.
> 
> I like the 32/36 as a replacement for the stock carb.


I agree, the 32/36 is a great carb (tuned right). I had it on my E16 sentra.

If you're planning on spending lots of money down the road (and replacing the weber) however, I suggest diagnosing and fixing your current problem.

Sounds like it could be something easy to fix.


Good luck.


----------

